# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  To Bless My Love, Please Cook This Chinese Dish

## aaronneville

Firstly, let me introduce myself. I am 28 years old, the chef of a Chinese restaurant. I have never been in love until I met her; a girl who lives across the street and usually comes to my restaurant for dinner. I will call her “Bee”. She comes at least once per week and always orders Kung Pao Chicken, it is her favorite dish. 
I really do believe in love at first sight because I fell in love with her the moment she asked the waiter to call me out of the kitchen to inquire about the cuisine and the name of her favorite dish. 
Three months later, I decided to profess my love for her by delivering an order of Kung Pao Chicken to her as a Christmas gift, along with several pictures of this favorite dish of hers -- Kung Pao Chicken, cooked by different chefs together with their best wishes. 
I hope this *“love dish”* can be considered as ours. 
Now, I will upload the recipe of this wonderful dish and hope that you can all upload your blessings and the pictures of Kung Pao Chicken, and that you can cook it by yourselves and I hope each and every one of you has a wonderful and delicious Christmas. 

*Ingredients:* 
3 pieces of boneless chicken thigh meat,
3 Chinese onions (the white part),
1 egg, 
15ml cooking wine, 
15 ml water mixed with starch, 
50 grams fried peanuts, 
5 grams salt, 
6 dry chili peppers 
10 grams peppercorns 

The classic Kung Pao Chicken sauce: 
15 ml soy sauce, 
8 ml vinegar, 
15 ml cooking wine, 
15 ml sugar 
30 grams starch. 

Step 1: prepare 2cm long chopped onions and sauce. Cut the boneless chicken thigh meat into several 1.5cm chunks and marinate them for half an hour. In a wok over high heat, stir in 5grams salt, one egg, cooking wine and 15 ml water mixed with starch. 
Step 2: put a little oil into a pot and add the marinated chicken thigh meat, cook at 40% heat. Stir gently until the meat become white. 
Step 3: Add fresh oil into the pot, turn up heat to 50%, add the peppercorns, fry until you smell the peppercorns then take them out (we don’t need the peppercorns any more) then add the dry chili peppers and onions.
Step 4: Put Chicken thigh meat and ready sauce into the pot and fry quickly. Add the fried peanuts into the pot until the meat become yellow. Stir together then remove. 
The Kung Pao Chicken is now done. This dish is low fat and easy to digest. This is an authentic healthy dish according to Chinese Medicine. 
*I have 2 “magic weapons” for mastering the quantity of sauce and other materials* 
l Measuring glass: it can help to measure the weight and quantity of sauce
l Electronic weigh scales: This tool is for solid materials. It is very important for a chef, so the best quality ones are the first choice. 
l This is what I use in my daily life, just for reference. 



_Bon Appétit_* (French for enjoy your meal) I hope each of you have a good appetite and healthy life, and also please help me to complete my wonderful Christmas dream*

----------


## marrabel

Oh, thank you so much for sharing with the recipe. It is so tasty. Yummy-yummy-yummy! Great.

----------

